# Who feeds he dogs????



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Who feeds the dogs ..... Titbits from their plate??? It's hard to see but they're all there while Richard eats his egg custard. I'm having one as well but for some reason can eat mine in peace


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I see them all.. I see little Fergus upstanding for the egg custard! Cute! Lola goes between both of us! Nina doesn't really care! Lol..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I never give the dogs titbits, or feed from my plate..... But I've caught the OH doing it - hence R&R do the same, they won't come to me - they got to him as they think they have more chance of a titbit! Naughty OH.... Or mean me?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

How on earth can poor Richard enjoy that egg custard with 3 gorgeous pairs of begging poo eyes and you snapping with the camera hahaha???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it's a matter of Fergus thinking well something must be happening... They were all sat or asleep quietly till he brought them in .... Mable could sniff food out in her sleep x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I really try not to but sometimes I do offer Lola a little something, ESP when I can't finish a little bit of meat of something. She is good though and doesn't beg.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Think there is a teeny tiny possiblity fergus may have copied his scottish doggy friends cos this the view i once got when i was having a snack taken a few months ago....


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol fabulous so that behaviour ain't new to him then xxxx..... Look at all those faces xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> Think there is a teeny tiny possiblity fergus may have copied his scottish doggy friends cos this the view i once got when i was having a snack taken a few months ago....


The best poo pic I've ever seen!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> The best poo pic I've ever seen!!


Agreed.
Love seeing little Fergus' head peeking up. Willow would be in his lap already.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

mandym said:


> Think there is a teeny tiny possiblity fergus may have copied his scottish doggy friends cos this the view i once got when i was having a snack taken a few months ago....


Oh my goodness! How many do you have? Pack of teddy bears!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

mandym said:


> Think there is a teeny tiny possiblity fergus may have copied his scottish doggy friends cos this the view i once got when i was having a snack taken a few months ago....


Hilarious!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The dogs will ALWAYS grass you up!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> The dogs will ALWAYS grass you up!!


Sooo true!!!    

I'm ashamed to say that as Molly has gotten older we are a little too soft and do give Molly titbits...not from plates or the table but she never loses out ...

She has such a nose for chocolate though...since she was a pup, even although she's never had it....I remember my mum having visitors one day when molly was very young who weren't doggy people and them saying to my mum..."HE'S eating the chocolate biscuits"!!!!!  

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Mandy, how gorgeous are your cuddle pack?! Karen I can see you with the same amount one day!! We have been good at the no feeding from our plates or the table rule - then naughty father-in-law gave him 'just a little bit'! now he has got very cheeky in the lounge if we have anything, sitting in front of us and just barking for something, going to be hard but I guess if we ignore him he will get fed up doing it soon.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mandym said:


> Think there is a teeny tiny possiblity fergus may have copied his scottish doggy friends cos this the view i got when i was having a snack taken a few months ago....


So funny! We have a strict do not feed the dogs rule in my house however Obi and Roo can often be found lurking UNDER the table waiting for food to fall to the floor...my son is a very messy eater so they often get lucky .


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol we are meant to have that rule too but as you can see they have other ideas.kassia my cream american cocker( on the left) stands while im cooking watching the floor like a statue cos she knows at one point a tiny crumb will most likely hit the floor and she doesnt want to miss a thing! did you notice who was right at the front!! xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mandym said:


> Lol we are meant to have that rule too but as you can see they have other ideas.kassia my cream american cocker( on the left) stands while im cooking watching the floor like a statue cos she knows at one point a tiny crumb will most likely hit the floor and she doesnt want to miss a thing! did you notice who was right at the front!! xxx


Oh yes I spotted Miss Ginger Pluff lol  :laugh:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Miley knows her mommy loves her sooo much that she's bound to get a bit of something x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Miley knows her mommy loves her sooo much that he's bound to get a bit of something x


Miley has mummy wrapped right round her little ginger paw lol xxx


----------

